# 11 hp honda



## driftbuster (Jun 17, 2005)

I purchased a used power washer ($90) with a 11 hp honda. it was running rough so i put some carb cleaner in it and a new plug. it ran great for about 40 minutes and quit. it is very hard to pull to begin with, but now it barley moves. i pulled the plug and it has some carbon on it. with the plug out you can hardly pull the cord? could some carbon have broken lose? any way to fix it without breaking it down. if it was electric start i would just keep cranking it until it broke lose. i have a bad back and it had too much compression before this happened.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ooo, did you check and or change the oil.... if it doesn't pull really easy when the plugs removed, somethings binding.


----------

